

REST APIs must be hypertext-driven - tlrobinson
http://roy.gbiv.com/untangled/2008/rest-apis-must-be-hypertext-driven

======
lacker
The main problems with an API driven by hypertext are efficiency and writing
simple code. Let's say you are writing an API to save some data to a server.
Which would you rather a developer do:

(a) Send a request to the base URL, parse it to figure out a resource URL, and
then send a request to the resource URL

(b) Construct the resource URL in their code directly and send a request there

Method (a) is what the original REST research paper advocated. But it isn't a
good idea. It's less efficient, because it requires an extra network call. And
it requires more code from the developer.

